# HD Tivo Spec sheet released



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Here, someone scanned it in.

http://members.cox.net/technconsult/hdtivo/hdtivo.htm


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Very cool! Thanks Scott. I like the fact that there is an internal splitter for the antenna inputs.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

> Due to programmer copyright restrictions, you may not be able to view some High-Definition programs in High-Definition format using this product.


Read the fine print!! We knew this was coming, but sad to see it in black and white.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Dec 11, 2003)

MikeSoltis said:


> Read the fine print!! We knew this was coming, but sad to see it in black and white.


Where did you see this quote? If it's true (not that I'm in any way doubting you or your statement) I believe the same problem would occur with any HD STB.

I assume they are referring to HDCP issues and not an issue with this box


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Scott! 

I have a question now about the tivo recording setup. I live in the Dallas-FT.worth area. Needless to say I get very good antenna hd reception here. There is something I have noticed on my guide with my samsung D*HDTV receiver: 2 of of the HD stations in the guide (Fox & WB) only display the station name and not the program titles or breaks between, so how then do I tell the tivo to record a program on season pass on HD at a specific time and approximate length. I am sure Tivo logically would have addressed this with this unit, but I haven't heard anything. I know this isn't an issue with the 921 because it uses time based recording. Anythoughts guys?......


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Here, someone scanned it in.
> 
> http://members.cox.net/technconsult/hdtivo/hdtivo.htm


Will it have PIP?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Kind of stupid to record something and find out you can't view it in HD!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's a flag that the broadcaster can place on the broadcast.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Do many do this now? If they do would it be played back at 480i or what would it do?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nobody does the HDCP flagging yet that I know of, and from what I've read in the past the flagging will contain different categories - Copy Never, Copy Once, Copy Unlimited. The Copy Never flagged programming (most likely only PPV) will be the real issue because the receiver will downconvert 1080i content to 540p (according to the Dish techs anyway). How much visual difference it will make remains to be seen.


----------



## halcar (Nov 2, 2003)

So is this a shipping product yet? If so, how much? I have been looking for something that will allow me to get the most out of my new wide screen HDTV.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Direct TV Reps have said several times at last weeks CES, and were quoted by several that it will release March 31st with plenty shipped then so they will be in all stores the first week in April. Best Buy, C.City, ect . . .

MSRP is $999.

There is no word on a discount for new customers yet. Many have also noted that the $999 is MSRP and that sometimes things sell for lower than that.

My guess is they are waiting on DishNetwork to see if they lower there price. Direct TV would match it now that Rupert owns the company.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Direct TV Reps have said several times at last weeks CES, and were quoted by several that it will release March 31st with plenty shipped then so they will be in all stores the first week in April. Best Buy, C.City, ect . . .
> 
> MSRP is $999.
> 
> ...


Will it have picture in picture?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Probably not. Doing it within the box could really be a mess mixing HD with SD. And to keep costs down I'm sure they haven't included the hardware to drive separate outputs.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Dec 11, 2003)

wipeout said:


> Will it have picture in picture?


Sorry, no PIP


----------



## guyDTH (Jan 8, 2004)

not IEEE 1394?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Dec 11, 2003)

guyDTH said:


> not IEEE 1394?


Sorry no IEEE 139 firewire either. HDMI, DVI, component video, S and RCA video/audio and AC3 optical out.

4 inputs, 1 (internally split to 2 integrated HD OTA tuners) OTA ATSC and 2 DIRECTV SD/HD, 4 tuners total.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Actually there are only three inputs. The OTA is split internally to the two ATSC tuners.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Dec 11, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Actually there are only three inputs. The OTA is split internally to the two ATSC tuners.


Thanks, I edited my post to accurately reflect your correction.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

Bummer. No QAM tuner.... Will they never learn....


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

will it block recording of PPV, like DirecTV HD PPV and premium channels like HBO? how many tuners can be on at once? 2? onsreen caller ID? will there be upgrade packages from Tivo up-graders to make the drive bigger if you want to record and save more than 30 hours of HD? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

I would also like to know if it can record PPV, or any DVR's can, I have never seen any info on that? does it have onscreen caller ID? thanks!


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

All DVRs can record PPV.

None of the TiVos can do Caller ID.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

What's the release date on this bad boy again, or when is valueelectronics supposed to ship out its first batch?

It would be nice if it at least showed up on the hughes website as a product.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Last time he mentioned it, Robert was expecting end of March/first of April.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

The official release date is 3/30/04, according to what DirecTV reps have said.
I fully expect to see it out on that date. Online retailers will have it a day before, and big retail stores start the day of or the day after.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

mini1 said:


> The official release date is 3/30/04, according to what DirecTV reps have said.
> I fully expect to see it out on that date. Online retailers will have it a day before, and big retail stores start the day of or the day after.


Yeah and there is prolly gonna be a rush on this before the MLB season starts. I know Im going to get out and order mine at the local BestBuy ASAP. Or maybe will try the D* CSR route since I will need a Triple LNB dish to replace my original single slot dish.....Wonder if I could get a OTA attenna thru D* as well. I might have to try it.


----------



## cdharris (Jan 21, 2004)

I am still confused about how the internal splitter, etc. works. Will I need two lines from my dish to this receiver like the SD Tivos? Is the internal splitter only for the OTA antenna? I have a 3 LNB dish with 4 outputs but I am already using all 4, with the bedrooms, etc. If this HD PVR only needs one line in, I will buy it at first opportunity.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

It is only for the OTA tuner. You will still need 2 line runs for the satellite portion.


----------



## cdharris (Jan 21, 2004)

SParker said:


> It is only for the OTA tuner. You will still need 2 line runs for the satellite portion.


Why can't I just use a splitter to create 2 lines into the HD box? If not, is there a switch or converter that would allow more than 4 lines from my dish?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

You must have 2 lines, satellite can not be split.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Will it be able to do this? I'm an area that was due to get locals in April, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore so I'm wondering if you can set things to record OTA signals?


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

1. Can you play back a recorded program while recording 2 different shows on 2 different channels at the same time?

2. What advantages does the Dish 921 hold over this thing?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

sunking said:


> Will it be able to do this? I'm an area that was due to get locals in April, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore so I'm wondering if you can set things to record OTA signals?


Yes! it has dual HD OTA tuners, so you can record 2 OTA shows at the same time. Yes, you are right, no locals in April, most likely mid to late summer at best. Also yes you can set shows to record off OTA, it uses the same program guide as the DirecTV channels.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Patrick G. said:


> 1. Can you play back a recorded program while recording 2 different shows on 2 different channels at the same time?
> 
> 2. What advantages does the Dish 921 hold over this thing?


1) yes, The HD DirecTivo can do that, as you are only using 2 tuners at the same time.
2) it holds a lot of advantages over the 921. 1st, it has a much more stable and E-Z to use operating system, very little bugs on the 1st version are expected. It has 2 HD OTA tuners, instead of only one in the 921. It is much smaller than the 921, saves space. It is overall a much better machine, untill Dish fixes the 921, and even then the 921 will not have dual OTA tuners.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

mini1 said:


> Yes! it has dual HD OTA tuners, so you can record 2 OTA shows at the same time. Yes, you are right, no locals in April, most likely mid to late summer at best. Also yes you can set shows to record off OTA, it uses the same program guide as the DirecTV channels.


How does this work? Do you somehow associate channel 386 (abc e) to a certain OTA channel? Or does the directv program guide still have all of the locals OTA in it somewhere? Wish Hughes would hurry up and add it and the manual to there website, then I wouldn't need to bug here.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

It uses the DirecTV program guide to know when local shows are on, according to your zip code, and also knows the channel numbers that way also.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

mini1 said:


> It uses the DirecTV program guide to know when local shows are on, according to your zip code, and also knows the channel numbers that way also.


What happens if some of the locals from the neighboring DMA are the ones I want to use. For example. my local Springfield MA ABC is not digital and ghosts terribly compared to the neighboring Hartford CT area ABC which doesn't ghost over analog and comes in great over digital.

Also, CBS used to come from hartford, but over the last few months the hartford channel opened a local springfield ma CBS affiliate. All of the local cable companies have switched to the local CBS and left hartford. It transmits at like 2kw and is impossible to pick up, but technically the hartford channel may not be in my DMA anymore.

I upgraded my dual to a triple dish and reran a second set of wires in anticipation for this thing coming soon. I sure hope it does. Is it true Value's first batch is expected around the 15th? Or are we still talking end of the month.

Thanks for the answers to these questions.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Your zip code will be used to track any possible channels that you may pick up at your location by OTA, just like antennaweb.com does. so it would list what you might be able to get, and might not be able to get. You would select in the guide which channel, if you had, say, 2 CBS's in your area, to record. The official release date is 3/30/04. At this point I don't see anyone getting it on the 15th of this month.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a 921 and am looking to jump to D*. Given the released alpha state of the 921 (not complaining - I knew exactly what to expect), I am curious about Direct and Tivo's approach. I don't think anyone is surprised by the bugs in the 921; what is the anticipated readiness of the HD DirecTivo on first release?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

The unit should be almost bug-free and have a smooth running operating system, thanks to Tivo. Don't expect it to have many problems, that is why is has been delayed in release.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi, I started this thread.

After all the great info and reseach from this Forums, I decided to per order one yesterday.

Cant wait to get it. Value E is taking Pre-orders with a $100 discount making it $899 so it is $100 less than the 921 now.

Go to http://www.tivocommunity.com to research more details and to find all those that are doing pre orders.


----------



## Dish Notwork (Mar 11, 2004)

scottchez said:


> Direct TV Reps have said several times at last weeks CES, and were quoted by several that it will release March 31st with plenty shipped then so they will be in all stores the first week in April. Best Buy, C.City, ect . . .
> 
> MSRP is $999.
> 
> ...


What Directv Rep said that? I didn't check, but I don't think there is an official date yet from DTV.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

There is no official date from D* yet, in any press release, but company reps and D* dealers have released dates and that is what we are going by at this point in time. I expect them to release a date very soon.


----------



## BobJ2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

Count down timer LINK below:

of when the first 200 will be made at the factory in Mexico. They then ship the next week (end of march).

Then production is expected to ramp up to 400 the next week and so on, going for about a 1 Month run. Some dealers say they have 1,000 on order and there expecting them all by the end of May. The First 200 should ship the end of March.

Posted by Gem over at the Tivo C. Forum: Thanks

gem
Senior Member

Countdown Timer 
For those of you who want a countdown of the start of production.

http://www.lakesidevillas.com/html/TiVoCountdown.html

Another thing to help keep us busy while waiting for our units.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

What would be the best "new customer deal" with Direct for a one room Direct system using this HD tvio?


----------

